# Sundown Monday 1-9



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2012)

Doing the 11-3 shift..Anyone else?

Steveo


----------



## jack97 (Jan 8, 2012)

I spent the morning lapping the bumps at N'easter. They have been worked in, no death cookies but one or two of the bumps needs the shoulders worked in, almost looks like a ramp or a kicker. Speaking of which, the rows of bumps at the bottom of the trail is shaped like a kicker and you can get some air.....Spacing and formation is great. Troughs are still hardpack while the side and top of the bumps are softer. I spent most of the time in the middle line but skiers right is just as sweet. Had the trail all to myself for most of the morning but it got crowded around 10 am or so.

Have a blast mon... I sure did this morning


----------



## planb420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Me! Gonna try the Nug in the bumps.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2012)

jack97 said:


> I spent the morning lapping the bumps at N'easter. They have been worked in, no death cookies but one or two of the bumps needs the shoulders worked in, almost looks like a ramp or a kicker. Speaking of which, the rows of bumps at the bottom of the trail is shaped like a kicker and you can get some air.....Spacing and formation is great. Troughs are still hardpack while the side and top of the bumps are softer. I spent most of the time in the middle line but skiers right is just as sweet. Had the trail all to myself for most of the morning but it got crowded around 10 am or so.
> 
> Have a blast mon... I sure did this morning



Thanks for skiing em in!!  Hope they soften up tomorrow!!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2012)

jack97 said:


> I spent the morning lapping the bumps at N'easter. They have been worked in, no death cookies but one or two of the bumps needs the shoulders worked in, almost looks like a ramp or a kicker. Speaking of which, the rows of bumps at the bottom of the trail is shaped like a kicker and you can get some air.....Spacing and formation is great. Troughs are still hardpack while the side and top of the bumps are softer. I spent most of the time in the middle line but skiers right is just as sweet. Had the trail all to myself for most of the morning but it got crowded around 10 am or so.
> 
> Have a blast mon... I sure did this morning



Sounds great!  I need to get my ass up there soon myself!


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sounds great!  I need to get my ass up there soon myself!



Me too. But I just wanted to go home after working. I wouldn't hold out hope for any softening.N'E needs rain and 50+ to soften. You might get some top coating tonight though.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2012)

might try for an evening early this week


----------



## powhunter (Jan 9, 2012)

Greg said:


> Me too. But I just wanted to go home after working. I wouldn't hold out hope for any softening.N'E needs rain and 50+ to soften. You might get some top coating tonight though.



Will report!

Steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Will report!
> 
> Steveo



Pics would be great.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2012)

Greg said:


> Pics would be great.



x2


----------



## planb420 (Jan 9, 2012)

View attachment 4824View attachment 4824View attachment 4824 they put the gnar back in gnareaster! Top to bottom


----------



## powhunter (Jan 9, 2012)

See ya around 11....Hook up at  11:11 for saftey meeting

Steveo


----------



## planb420 (Jan 9, 2012)

More GNAR!!!! Icy as shit right now...but taking one for the AZ team to give you the SCOOP! View attachment 4827


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2012)

planb420 said:


> More GNAR!!!! Icy as shit right now...but taking one for the AZ team to give you the SCOOP! View attachment 4827



Nice! Thanks!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Drooling yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Drooling yet?



no but my neck hurts


----------



## planb420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Baking in the sun...don't miss em! As for the neck pain, sorry but tapatalk keeps making em like this! Admin help maybe


----------

